# Class Action against Canidae!!!!!



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm just bumping this up as I put it sooo late last night.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope the owners of dogs that were affected get something out of it. Canidae should have done a better job of notifying the public. My dogs never noticed the change in formula thankfully.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

OMG... When I switched my babies from Cannidae a few months back I had quite a bit of it left after the transition.. I had been storing it in the freeszer and giving it out as treats here and there.. for drops, etc. I am wondering if this is why I see the runs here and there with my 2!!! Once I saw blood and passed it of as a stick passing through.. Where will this all end!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I didnt notice anything listed in the law suit but all of mine were very itchy and saw hotspots, ear infections and chewing there feet raw.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we were contacted to be part of the lawsuit

we gave them our info & told about all of the problems & money we spent because of the switch.

it was put on hold for a few months & they contacted us again (sent forms to sign) we are to be named in the suit, but will get nothing back from it. something about forcing them to shut down production instead of reimbursing clients...that's when we pulled out. we told them they could use our story, but I was tired of dealing with weekly calls & emails regarding the case.

I was treated very rudely by the company & our girls got very sick because of them, but I hate to see people loose their jobs. I'm sure their food works for someone...


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I hope the owners of dogs that were affected get something out of it. Canidae should have done a better job of notifying the public. My dogs never noticed the change in formula thankfully.


 Kirby didn't either. He's still eating Canidae.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two were on Canidae and I took them off after they switched the formula. Thankfully they never become ill from it.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

So far I've had no problems with Canidae and have fed it for years. But I've been thinking about finding something Organic so I don't know how this makes me feel....


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a feeling THIS is why my local pet food store is no longer carrying either Canidae or Diamond brand. I was really mad on Monday when I went to buy Scout's food and they were totally out. They wouldn't tell me why either. I had to drive twenty miles to another store and they had only three bags left of the Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice. I have a feeling they are afraid the word will get out about the lawsuit and no one will buy it? Looks like I'm going to have to switch yet again! Can't feed a food that I can't find anywhere. Scout had a slight reaction to the Canidae switcheroo, loose stools, and itching. It took her a few weeks to get used to the new formula and I had know idea at the time that they had changed the formula.

Question is, what to switch her too?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I like my Canidae and plan to keep my guys on it but my food store (carry only high end foods-Canidae is the cheapest one they carry) are looking at adding a new Orijen food. It is supposed to compete with Canidae and be less pricey than regular Orijen. I can't remember what it was called.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We didn't have the side effects listed on the site (thank goodness) but our boys did became very itchy with the formula change.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

we are perfectly fine with Canidae.Didn't see any changes,except getting pricey.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't trust class action suits. these lawyers that bring them on don't have to have any real evidence or anything substantial to milk a company and put it out of business.


----------



## Trish58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Our dogs were on Canidae and loved it until the formula change. They experienced loose bowel movements and the worse gas you have ever smelt in your life. We switched to Natural Balance, and they are doing just fine.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> It is supposed to compete with Canidae and be less pricey than regular Orijen.


Arcana?

One of the ladies on the Newf Forum is a Canidae Retailer and talked to them about this. They're denying that there IS a lawsuit against them. I thought that was interesting. Perhaps it's not filed yet?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ardeagold said:


> Arcana? QUOTE]
> 
> No, it wasn't Arcana. OK, I just went and pulled my bag out of the trash  I know that she said Orijen because I commented on the original Orijen that they are just starting to carry, but it is made by Natura instead. They make Innova, California Natural and EVO.
> 
> It wasn't a bad food but it did have significantly fewer calories per cup than the Canidae did, so I was feeding more.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I used one bag of the new Canidae formula and Magic developed soft stools and gas. I switched her over to Innova Senior Plus and she is doing great now. It's too bad they changed the formula because I really liked the Canidae original formula and it was cheaper than the Innova.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

A couple of years ago, I switched my very fussy-eater border collie over to Canidae and he loved it and thrived on it but the moment they changed the formula, he would not eat it. I didn't know they had changed the formula at first but did notice the kibble was larger and different in color. When my border did give in and eat it (my golden Baxter was also put on it when we got him as puppy), he had very loose stools and a lot of gas, as did Baxter. After a few months or so, I started changing their food (tried Innova, California Natural, Eagle Pack and Wellness) and I'm so glad I did after seeing some of the serious health effects the new Canidae formula has caused to other dogs.


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

I couldn't find it at my pet store so I went with the organic Blue Buffalo. I guess I will stick with that.


----------



## LOVMYANMLS (Jan 29, 2009)

Kirby'sMom said:


> Kirby didn't either. He's still eating Canidae.


My dogs still eat canidae too and are doing great, i think this is just a bogus way for people (the lawyers) to get money, too bad


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

LOVMYANMLS said:


> My dogs still eat canidae too and are doing great, i think this is just a bogus way for people (the lawyers) to get money, too bad


I'm so glad your dogs were able to adjust well to the new formula. However, not all dogs did. Canidae should have at least printed NEW FORMULA in bold letters on the bags so we could have all had a heads up. It's upsetting for pet owners to find their otherwise healthy dogs suddenly having loose stool and itching or worse. Some dogs had mild reactions and most people had no idea why. The ones who had serious life threatening or deadly reactions I would question why. But, I would never say it was a bogus claim. Just so you know I'm not in any way part of the lawsuit, my dogs symptoms to the change were minor.

What if a company changed your human babies formula or added fillers or anything new that they were not used to without any kind of warning? Say switch from soy to cows milk ect. Trust me there would be a lawsuit. Some dogs have allergies to food just like humans.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

heartofgold said:


> I'm so glad your dogs were able to adjust well to the new formula. However, not all dogs did. Canidae should have at least printed NEW FORMULA in bold letters on the bags so we could have all had a heads up. It's upsetting for pet owners to find their otherwise healthy dogs suddenly having loose stool and itching or worse. Some dogs had mild reactions and most people had no idea why. The ones who had serious life threatening or deadly reactions I would question why. But, I would never say it was a bogus claim. Just so you know I'm not in any way part of the lawsuit, my dogs symptoms to the change were minor.
> 
> What if a company changed your human babies formula or added fillers or anything new that they were not used to without any kind of warning? Say switch from soy to cows milk ect. Trust me there would be a lawsuit. Some dogs have allergies to food just like humans.


If you read the lawsuit, the reason for the lawsuit seems to be that Canidae had the nerve to change its formula. It doesn't mention anything about people not knowing or understanding that the formula's been changed. They are looking for names and they want alot of them...the more names, the more intimidating to the company and the more chance for a huge settlement for the lawyers and a coupon for the defendents.

To me, its got "bogus" written all over it.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My dogs are on the 2nd bag of the new formula and are thriving,on it!.They love it and have normal stool!.I,really,can't complain!.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> If you read the lawsuit, the reason for the lawsuit seems to be that Canidae had the nerve to change its formula. It doesn't mention anything about people not knowing or understanding that the formula's been changed. They are looking for names and they want alot of them...the more names, the more intimidating to the company and the more chance for a huge settlement for the lawyers and a coupon for the defendents.
> 
> To me, its got "bogus" written all over it.


Well, that claim just won't stand up in any court of law. There is really nothing to be worried about then. The attorney working that case must be a complete idiot. All the lawyers I've worked for in the past would have never taken that route. Bogus or not, people have the right to take companies to court. It happens ALL the time. More than likely nothing will come of it. I'm not saying anyone should be taken to court or loose money or have their comapny fail. It just would have been nice if they wrote NEW FORMULA on the bag, that's all.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> My dogs are on the 2nd bag of the new formula and are thriving,on it!.They love it and have normal stool!.I,really,can't complain!.


Mine didnt have any of the symptoms listed in the lawsuit but had others and it was the 7th or 8th bag before it all started happening.... so just watch.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

heartofgold said:


> Well, that claim just won't stand up in any court of law. There is really nothing to be worried about then. The attorney working that case must be a complete idiot. All the lawyers I've worked for in the past would have never taken that route. Bogus or not, people have the right to take companies to court. It happens ALL the time. More than likely nothing will come of it. I'm not saying anyone should be taken to court or loose money or have their comapny fail. It just would have been nice if they wrote NEW FORMULA on the bag, that's all.


It doesn't have to go to actual court. The lawyers keep creating a situation where Canidae has to utilize its own lawyers in defense until it makes more business sense to end it with a settlement which may end up less costly then their own attorney expenses. Or if they feel that the court is not business friendly, they may opt out with a settlement.

I think people should be able to take companies to court. But I think what these attorneys are doing is irresponsible.


----------

